# Bigfoot Allroad



## Freedom of the CITI (Aug 4, 2000)

I wonder if this has been done anywhere else before? 

Yours for $1 600.00 (okay, plus shipping from South Africa and probably conversion to LHD ): http://www.gumtree.co.za/a-cars-bakkies/polokwane-pietersburg/4x4-2001-audi-allroad-stationwagon/1001640245620910870715109










PS: It's not mine, nor do I know the owner


----------

